# Snake used in motel fight



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Keep it classy, gang!

http://www.news.com.au/breaking-new...d-music-at-motel/story-e6frfku0-1225854080572


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I call snake abuse!:googly:

Here's my favorite quote:

"The Rock Hill police incident report lists the type of weapon used in the alleged assault as "other."


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

They also left out of the report that the music thats was being played to loud that cause the fight was "Dueling Banjo's"


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Do I need to post another snake video?


----------

